# Need ideas for fund raising



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Our group hosts a decent number of large events where we offer things in exchange for donations. We are looking to add additional items beyond the usual T-shirts, hats, sweatshirts, magnets, etc.

We also carry Furminators and tick removal tools. 

Anyone else have any ideas about other products that could help us earn some bucks? 

What would YOU want from a rescue booth? 

Also, if you know of any links to whole-sale dealers who might be a good source, that would be appreciated too. 

Thanks kindly for any input.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

have you checked with places like petco/petsmart? Sometimes they will donate stuff to causes like yours..Also check with local feed stores,,up here they all are great about donating.

How about home made doggie treats? maybe some can volunteer to make a batch..
Good luck


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

I like the idea of a bake sale BUT with all dog friendly treats. Of course it only works if you can make enough treats lol. With Christmas coming up maybe take Polaroids of people and pets & kids whatever with a Santa for a few $. Maybe offer nail trimming for friendly dogs if you can.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Petedge.com has a lot of discounted toys, etc for bulk orders.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm a sucker for raffles. It's and addiction with me, and I rarely win. But when I buy a ticket, I only spend a couple of bucks and feel like I've helped out the cause. 

Perhaps a raffle for a pet carrier or kennel. Everyone needs those.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

High quality nail trimmers - to go along with the Petedge idea - because if you ordered enough for free shipping - they have portacrates at very reasonable prices - and other grooming tools like rakes (no shedding blades) and big combs. Earthbath shampoos, antlers, pizzles, things that people would normally buy or want to try, but would rather buy from a rescue booth than their local retailer. Ruffwear has great products - not sure if any of those would work. Martingales and nice leather leads...


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

What about some training sessions? Raffle tickets for them or just offer then at a discounted price.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

another raffle I just got into, the rescue got donated "gift cards",,from grocery stores, book stores, restaurants..If someone is willing to do the leg work, you may get lucky on some of those willing to donate


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the replies!

One idea we saw was for a doggie pedometer. I have always been curious about how many miles my dogs are putting in while they race around places. 

The doggie pedometer can be adjusted for the dog's size and gait. 

Does this sound interesting to anyone else?


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

I am part of The Bark for Life that raises money for the American Cancer Society. We have "doggie games" - like musical sits, biscuit toss and fastest dogs. We get a good turnout and charge per game and give prizes to the winner. Maybe that can work for your event.

Cheryl


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Offer items for non-pet owners, many people like to help because they love pets but maybe can not have their own. I am a Tastefully Simple consultant and I often donate baskets for raffles. Look for a consultant in your area or ask friends if they know someone. I will tell you people who know our products will kill for a nice gift basket!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Treats and toys are what I pick up at booths. I rarely enter raffles because it's like buying a lottery ticket. Seems like throwing money away to me. If I can get a product and pay a buck or two more and help the rescue, I would rather do that.

I see dog washes around here as fundraisers but the cost is usually rather high and I'm pretty anal about my pups grooming so I regretfully don't go to those.

I would, however, probably enter a raffle for training classes or something unique like that. Or maybe a free groom from a reputable grooming place.

Maybe a few interesting dog books (not breed info books or training books, but more things along the line of "The dogs who found me" - Amazon.com: The Dogs Who Found Me: What I've Learned from Pets Who Were Left Behind (9781592287499): Ken Foster: Books: Reviews, Prices & more

Rescue related but just an interesting read for anyone whether they have a particular breed, or no dog at all.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would be afraid the dog would swallow a pedometer! :rofl: Because that's how I roll. Where do you put it on?

I like the book idea.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Sell poop bags at a slightly marked up rate? 
They're available at dollar stores here but no one ever knows where to get them so they get really excited when they see them and stock up.
My parents buy them in cases of 50 or so boxes... I get them from their garage when they're not looking


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

You could sell scented candles. They're great for both pet and non-pet households.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

We sell ALOT of dog and cat magnets. The top seller believe it or not is "I love my grand dog".


----------

